# FREE XBOX360 Banshee Avatar Prop!



## Nic (Jan 13, 2011)

These codes were only available when you bought the limited edition Halo Reach controller.  You can probably get your hands on these controllers on eBay or some of your local stores around your area.

If you like to have one of these codes you'll need to contact me by PM.  If your codes work please post LEGIT in this topic.  Thank you.

Have yourself a great day!


----------



## Nic (Jan 13, 2011)

Two codes have sent out to users on TBT.


----------



## Nic (Jan 13, 2011)

One more has been sent out.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot 

Edit: Legit


----------



## Nic (Jan 14, 2011)

Two codes have been sent out this morning.  These users who have recieved a code may you please post 'Legit' in this topic?  Thank you.

If you have any problems with your code please contact me by PM and I'll give you a new code.  Thank you.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 14, 2011)

Legit 

And how many codes do you have?


----------



## Nic (Jan 14, 2011)

A good 650.


----------



## Hiro (Jan 14, 2011)

ogod, how?


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 14, 2011)

Legit!!

Thanks dude!


----------



## Trundle (Jan 15, 2011)

This is legit, by the way.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 15, 2011)

Can I have one please ? Thanks


----------



## Hiro (Jan 15, 2011)

PM him


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 15, 2011)

Roger said:


> PM him


 
Yeah, I just noticed the PM me message by Nic. Forgive me ^^

By the Way, how did he get so many codes ? O_O


----------



## Hiro (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know, though i know that if you want free stuff you should ask Nic


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 25, 2011)

I never got mine...


----------



## ThatKidCalledTom (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey could I have one of these? Feel free to add me on xbox xlSykezlx


----------



## KingKombat (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah I sent my PM a long while ago and never even got a response


----------

